
Facebook Will Allow Users to Share Location  - azharcs
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/03/09/facebook-will-allow-users-to-share-location/
======
clistctrl
Its easy to see what facebook gains by this (local ads) but what do I gain by
giving them my location?

~~~
asmosoinio
The same as you gain by using something like Foursquare, or by telling "i'm
@work" in your Facebook status?

It's not exactly just "Facebook" you are sharing your location with, it's your
friends.

